# Car name disappeared from the top of App…



## DTagg64 (Dec 3, 2021)

Anyone else experienced this?

Where it used to show “Tesla Model 3”, it now shows a number (presumably the car serial number). Had a software update this week - on the car, not the app.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Mine still shows name (U.S.)


----------



## EasternSP (4 mo ago)

Did you recently get a software update?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Mine shows it is still loading the software already running the car.








So far no reset and reloading the App have cleared the false text. 

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Another not-so-good Tesla software release? Fixed some very minor stuff while breaking some previously working items. Thanks, Obama!

But not to worry - they'll fix it in some undefined future release at some undefined future firmware update "before the end of <some> year".


----------

